# What happens in this city? It's amazing...!!



## UNobserver (Mar 22, 2007)

This small house is located in the Chinese biggest city--Chongqing.

The local goverment plans to sell this area to a rich businessman, but the owner of this small house disagrees.......then, what happens? It's amazing...
It was said this house will be destroyed forcibly at this night, Mar, 22, 2007.

and the owner prepare to fight for his property.













































































and there is a video about this house 

http://spaces.huash.com/bbs/ad/dzh.wmv


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

Being China, I expect him to be executed within the week...


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Electrify said:


> Being China, I expect him to be executed within the week...


:lol:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ok that's a tad offensive.


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Then get a sense of humour.


----------



## kevinwang (Mar 20, 2007)

The guy has gained enough support from the public. It is said that the newly released law about protecting private properties would help private property owners. Good luck, buddy, "show them your true color, and let the red flag fly." :lol:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Any news? It should be March 22 at night now


----------



## UNobserver (Mar 22, 2007)

*more pictures*

more pictures


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice thats pretty brave of him to be sitting out there


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks like Seattle's Denny Regrade a century ago (now basically Belltown). 

http://www.historylink.org/essays/output.cfm?file_id=709
http://www.belltownmessenger.com/122005/122005-mattbriggs.html


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

aww, poor guy, this is capitalism and communism working together at their worst


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

For more pics and dicussion see here:
BTW Chongqing is not China's largest city.
http://main.tianya.cn/publicforum/Content/no04/1/617793.shtml


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

also this one:

http://main.tianya.cn/publicforum/Content/no04/1/617643.shtml


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I've read that the man wants more than $2,000,000 for his house :S


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

SUPPORT!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Electrify said:


> Being China, I expect him to be executed within the week...


Are you trying to be funny?


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

He tried and it worked. That was pretty funny


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

It's both sad and funny at the same time.... how such a thing can happen in real life beats me...

I think he should sue the living shit out of the dipshits responsible for this!


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

I wonder how soon until the next revolution in China....

any wagers?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

z0rg said:


> I've read that the man wants more than $2,000,000 for his house :S


you can probably see his house isn't worth anything, it's the land that is worth a lot.
but technically h doesn't own the land, the government aka communist party owned all the land in China, that was what the land reform is all about, it ended all the private ownership of land in China and now the governmen is trying to sell the land to the developers.

but after the new property laws are implemented this might be changed.


----------



## UNobserver (Mar 22, 2007)

a lot of journalist


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

They DO NOT WANT 20 million RMB. It's a rumour spread by developer.These are their demands.

1. Same area of sq ft to live.(which developer agreed)
2. Temporary commercial property provided to them in the same area.(his old house is both for residential and commercial), for some reason they want the direction the property is facing to be the same too. This is hard to satisfy because their old property is right downtown and they cannot find another commercial property for him. That's why they dont want to leave.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

UNobserver said:


> This small house is located in the Chinese biggest city--Chongqing.
> 
> The local goverment plans to sell this area to a rich businessman, but the owner of this small house disagrees.......then, what happens? It's amazing...
> It was said this house will be destroyed forcibly at this night, Mar, 22, 2007.
> ...


:lol:, amazing


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

z0rg said:


> Wow, very greedy. With $0.5 he can buy a huge villa. People should learn that being the weak part doesn't mean you are right.
> 
> In Spain we use to say that avarice breaks the sack. If the next rainstorm destroyes his house he will get nothing, the man isn't very clever.


They need a place to do business, a villa will be useless for him, and if they are evicted with the money they get for compensation there is no way they can afford another similar property right in downtown.


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

He admited in the front of a reporter that the developers offered him $0.5m,
he once accepted , but changed his mind later. Now he doesn't want any 
money, but he wants a new commercial property in the same area with the same 
area of sq ft as the old one ( the developer accepted ), and demands the 
front door of the new commercial property facing the same direction as the 
old one! ( the developer has not accepted ) If your were the judge what should you do?


----------



## UNobserver (Mar 22, 2007)

It's night now


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Okay this guy has the guts, but there are actually hundreds of them in my country who drive infrastructure projects (like road expansion or even high rise) terribly slow. 

He's becoming an internet phenomenon soon.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

new ~!!!!3years the house!Flash:http://news.sina.com.cn/pc/2007-03-23/326/162.html


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

Sina:http://news.sina.com.cn/z/cqzndzh/index.shtml
163:http://news.163.com/special/0001286K/dingzihu070322.html
Sohu:http://news.sohu.com/s2007/dingzihu/
Qq:http://news.qq.com/zt/2007/cqdingzihu/
Xinhua:http://news.xinhuanet.com/legal/2007-03/23/content_5884872.htm
21cn:http://news.21cn.com/zhuanti/social/chaiqian/


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

the owner (women)'s blog:http://622006368.qzone.qq.com/


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Even here in Switzerland there were big articles in the Newspapers about it. I think the owner is kind of a hero and lots of people understand his point of view. The idea is not new... Louis de Funes was in the same position in his movie La soupe aux choux :lol:


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Poor guy! I've read about someone in Shanghai who demonstrated after beeing evicted from his house which was to be destroyed to build a residential building, and the guy was sent to jail.
They have balls to stand against such a government!


----------



## UNobserver (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## UNobserver (Mar 22, 2007)

The goverment killed media today! 

I think the most amazing thing is that all of internent news, reports and threads about this house disappered at this moring!!! 

So, we can not find any news from Chinese media.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Sad....


----------



## FMR-STL (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd break out the garden hose and make a moat out of it..! :nuts:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

BTW, do you have a render of the thing they're building there?


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

staff said:


> Are you trying to be funny?


your country had a bad rep overseas

so to an overseas person yes it is funny


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

snowmancn said:


>


As if you will ever see the Chongqing sky and that area like that. That makes it look like a paradiase, well I guess all renders are like that, mainly the chinese ones.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

chris_underscore47 said:


> As if you will ever see the Chongqing sky and that area like that. That makes it look like a paradiase, well I guess all renders are like that, mainly the chinese ones.


it's true for all renders, renders are basically used to strengthen the efftect of a design, not to reflect the pollution index. Who wants to use a gloomy sky as a background? :lol:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

chris_underscore47 said:


> As if you will ever see the Chongqing sky and that area like that. That makes it look like a paradiase, well I guess all renders are like that, mainly the chinese ones.


You don't know CQ quite much, do you? I have 200+ pics of Chongqing in my hard disk and many of them have a sky as blue as this pic:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

chris_underscore47 said:


> As if you will ever see the Chongqing sky and that area like that. That makes it look like a paradiase, well I guess all renders are like that, mainly the chinese ones.


Take a look at Chongqing photos in my siggy.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

tiger said:


> Take a look at Chongqing photos in my siggy.


Just looked at them and the city looked pretty hazey.

Well the moral of the story is that the real life version will never look as good as the render, and as I say again most cities do that in their renders.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

chris_underscore47 said:


> Well the moral of the story is that the real life version will never look as good as the render, and as I say again most cities do that in their renders.


There're tons of projects in Chongqing looking better in reality than the renders.You're absolutely wrong.If you don't believe it and want to see one,I'll show you.

And you said the city looks hazey in those pics,you absolutely lied.It looks a little hazey just in some pics,and that's because I didn't avoid those pics unlike some other forumers,nevertheless,the others are very clear.


----------



## UNobserver (Mar 22, 2007)

snowmancn said:


>




Yeah, this is paris. 
It seems Paris should demolish all of these old and low buildings to build skyscrapers. why not? like Chongqing. hehe...


----------



## UNobserver (Mar 22, 2007)

this is Paris. 
that guy, do you think it's ugly and too old to live?


----------



## UNobserver (Mar 22, 2007)

Paris.

if these buildings were in China, I think Chinese government would destory all of these and sell this area to developer to build skyscapers.


----------



## Ortziribeltz (Jan 24, 2003)

Who cares about Paris?


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Do you have good sanitary in Paris's old houses? If no either, I'll remain silent. You do know it's actually cheaper to build up new buildings instead of upgrading necessary dwelling system in those crappy homes all over the city right?
Do you have tens of thousands of farmer immigrants who are homeless to Paris every year? If no, I'll remain silent too.

And to UNobserver, I highly doubt your identity. I never saw you in Chinese forum and you seem know Chinese language very well and your every post is in this topic. I don't like your way to negative everything about Chinese gov't. You do know there are still many people supporting destroying this old house right? And to some extent, this is not a gov't issue but a conflict between a citizen and a company.


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

UNobserver said:


> this is Paris.
> that guy, do you think it's ugly and too old to live?


Is Paris a world model or something? Why should people follow it blindly? Even slums in Paris is a good example of something? really funny :lol:


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

> Yeah, this is paris.
> It seems Paris should demolish all of these old and low buildings to build skyscrapers. why not? like Chongqing. hehe...


And how about London and Prague? Why pull Paris over at this issue?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

UNobserver said:


> this is Paris.
> that guy, do you think it's ugly and too old to live?


I think the first picture is beautiful, but this one...yes..if i have my way, I will bulldoze them all and build skyscrapers.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

tiger said:


> There're tons of projects in Chongqing looking better in reality than the renders.You're absolutely wrong.If you don't believe it and want to see one,I'll show you.
> 
> And you said the city looks hazey in those pics,you absolutely lied.It looks a little hazey just in some pics,and that's because I didn't avoid those pics unlike some other forumers,nevertheless,the others are very clear.


"Absolutley lied", da ****? I was just voicing my opinion.


----------



## UNobserver (Mar 22, 2007)

duskdawn said:


> Do you have good sanitary in Paris's old houses? If no either, I'll remain silent. You do know it's actually cheaper to build up new buildings instead of upgrading necessary dwelling system in those crappy homes all over the city right?
> Do you have tens of thousands of farmer immigrants who are homeless to Paris every year? If no, I'll remain silent too.
> 
> And to UNobserver, I highly doubt your identity. I never saw you in Chinese forum and you seem know Chinese language very well and your every post is in this topic. I don't like your way to negative everything about Chinese gov't. You do know there are still many people supporting destroying this old house right? And to some extent, this is not a gov't issue but a conflict between a citizen and a company.



I just want to say you are funny and ignorant.
Where did you find I negative everything about Chinese gov't ? I just discuss this issue and related peoblem here. Should I praise the Chinese goverment in this case? block news, kill medias......? If you thought my point of view is wrong or illogical, or my statement is not true, just point out directly. I don't like your ugly expression.

Do you know what's the mayor say? I can tell you, it's absolutly not only a conflict between a citizen and a company, but also a government issue. Don't be too naive. Don't cheat others.
It was said the Chinese goverment hire a lot of guys to express supporting opinions and praise the government (the newspaper call them "internet commentator") , I really doubt you are one of them.


----------



## UNobserver (Mar 22, 2007)

cyberjaya said:


> Is Paris a world model or something? Why should people follow it blindly? Even slums in Paris is a good example of something? really funny :lol:


do you think that are slums? don't be too funny.
Paris is not a world model. but Paris government don't do this ugly thing.


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

UNobserver said:


> It was said the Chinese goverment hire a lot of guys to express supporting opinions and praise the government (the newspaper call them "internet commentator") , I really doubt you are one of them.


Now it's you who spread rumors :lol: I really doubt you are one of the US internet commentators, there's already a thread talking aout this kind of US internet commentators.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450845


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

UNobserver said:


> do you think that are slums? don't be too funny.
> Paris is not a world model. but Paris government don't do this ugly thing.


Whatever it is slums or ugly things, if Paris govt wants them in city, let it be, but it doesn't deserve any credit.

Chinese govt vows to remove those things from cities, it's China govt's decision. Developers and home owners have compensation issues or developers try to bully the owners, let court resolve it. 

What the hell to do with Paris? if you are right, a good goverment should never touch the slums or ugly houses in its city. If it does, no issue should happen, right?

The house has been there for three years. If govt wants to bully the "poor" lady, it can bulldoze the house in 1 hour.


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

*latest news*

The court sets the last moving-out date is April 10 2007. Before the date, the local court will arrange another consulting meeting between two parties.

http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2007-03-31/123212661681.shtml

Pictures from the government news press (3-31-2007)


----------

